# Then & Now



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

SCHOOL - 1957 vs. 2007 

Scenario: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack. 
1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack. 
2007 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school. 
1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies. 
2007 - Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.

Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupts other students. 
1957 - Jeffrey sent to office and given a good paddling by the Principal. Returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again. 
2007 - Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt. 
1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman. 
2007 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom 

has affair with psychologist. 

Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school. 
1957 - Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock. 
2007 - Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons. 

Scenario: Pedro fails high school English. 
1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college. 
2007 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 

Scenario: Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed. 
1957 - Ants die. 
2007 - BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 

Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him. 
1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing. 
2007 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They all ring true but the last one. What too many female predator teachers.

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I really WANT to laugh at that. I really do. But its too true to be funny. And that's sad.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This needs to be removed from the humor section, though funny, its all very true... 

ahhh the good old days, (im only 30) its amazing how much has changed in the past 20 years...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> They all ring true but the last one. What too many female predator teachers.
> 
> PRO


No kidding, but where were they when I was in school? That was one childhood dream of mine that never came true. :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > They all ring true but the last one. What too many female predator teachers.
> ...


 :lol: Awwww...there were definitely a few teachers I would have.....loved to learn more from. 8) :twisted:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Things are crazy insane these days :shock: :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Awwww...there were definitely a few teachers I would have.....loved to learn more from.


It seems like that late 20th century minstrals known as Van Halen addressed that issue quite well. Best music video every.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm hot for teacher!!!


----------

